# Seagate 500GB Replica



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

This lists for $200 for the 500GB. You can backup your entire C drive on several computers with a few clicks. If you hurry, you can score one with free shipping at QVC (Item E-07309) for $150 plus tax.. http://i42.tinypic.com/148ejcx.jpg The Seagate Replica is worthy of being on the short list of anyone who needs to back up an entire Windows PC.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2345943,00.asp
http://tinyurl.com/qz6fhe
My $160 - 500GB arrives the 22nd http://www.seagate.com/replica/
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10228016-1.html


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sounds expensive for an automatic backup.

Personally, I'd rather keep in reserve a drive image that isn't being constantly accessed ....for security reasons.....and use a backup solution like Syncback for my data.
WD 1T external drives have been going for as low as $120 recently.


edit: Just saw a Verbatim 1T external drive for $99 on sale


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stoner said:


> Sounds expensive for an automatic backup.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather keep in reserve a drive image that isn't being constantly accessed ....for security reasons.....and use a backup solution like Syncback for my data.
> WD 1T external drives have been going for as low as $120 recently.
> ...


Can you recover your "entire" OS Cdrive with Syncback ? Not just files, music and programs. http://tinyurl.com/oxfdft and you can back up your whole system and then just unplug the Replica from the USB.  I wouldn't keep it plugged it anymore then I'd leave my external plugged in, and I'd never come close to needing a 1T of space. I think this would be great for ppl who don't have recovery disks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, I can buy TeraByte drives for $90, and an NAS enclosure for around $50 more. Then I can use any one of a number of free software packages to do data backup. For image backups, I use Acronis True Image, around $30 at Newegg.com.

QVC is almost always overpriced for what you get.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> QVC is almost always overpriced for what you get.


Yes they are but in this case I can't see the Seagate anywhere else for less or simpler to use and if you can find it then show me. :up: and WHAT ISN'T overpriced  A drink of water is worth thousands if your the only guy in the crowd with a full canteen.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jls242424 said:


> Can you recover your "entire" OS Cdrive with Syncback ? Not just files, music and programs. http://tinyurl.com/oxfdft and you can back up your whole system and then just unplug the Replica from the USB.  I wouldn't keep it plugged it anymore then I'd leave my external plugged in, and I'd never come close to needing a 1T of space. I think this would be great for ppl who don't have recovery disks.


Why in the world would I want to use a data backup solution for drive imaging?
I use Acronis for drive imaging, which I downloaded recently for free. Yes.....version 10 (basic) was offered free several months ago for those quick enough to respond.......and a version of 9 is still available to Seagate/Maxtor owners through Discwizard.
And I use Syncback Free as one of my back up solutions.

And yes...I do use an external USB drive for backups and storing a drive image, but $150 is over priced for a 500gig unit.
$80 would seem more reasonable....but being able to double capacity for just a few dollars more makes sense for any future needs.

Is Maxtor/Seagate having the same issue of their USB drives bricking as they do with their internal drives?


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stoner said:


> And yes...I do use an external USB drive for backups and storing a drive image, but $150 is over priced for a 500mb unit.
> $80 would seem more reasonable.


I think you mean 500GB. Remember just 4 or 5 yrs ago when a 512MB flash would cost you over $50  But simply plugging the Seagate into my USB right out of the box and clicking once which will back up my entire OS is worth it to me where as it seems you go through alot of different steps, downloading and wizards and what ever to do what I can do with just one click.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jls242424 said:


> I think you mean 500GB. Remember just 4 or 5 yrs ago when a 512MB flash would cost you over $50  But simply plugging the Seagate into my USB right out of the box and clicking once which will back up my entire OS is worth it to me where as it seems you go through alot of different steps, downloading and wizards and what ever to do what I can do with just one click.


......yep.... 



> But simply plugging the Seagate into my USB right out of the box and clicking once which will back up my entire OS is worth it to me


If I understand the method.......you are going to have to be pushing that button every time you want to update that drive image, it is an image isn't it?
And every time you update that image, or sets of files, you expose that backup to what ever malicious software might have infested your computer since the last update.

No thanks 
I keep an image from a fresh install with all the known software I need and use, knowing that it's clean and free of trojans, virus, malware and ready to go in case I have 'hosed' the system.
I don't think you can claim that with your one click solution.

As far as downloading 'wizards'....I have no idea what you are posting about.
But I do download useful software from time to time and watch out for commercial software being offered free. Keep a watch on the Tips and Tricks forum for them to pop up from time to time. You can save a lot of money by being observant.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stoner said:


> ......yep....
> 
> If I understand the method.......you are going to have to be pushing that button every time you want to update that drive image, it is an image isn't it?
> And every time you update that image, or sets of files, you expose that backup to what ever malicious software might have infested your computer since the last update.
> ...


No, I'm only going to push that button once and any future programs I download later can be dragged & dropped http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1242001912028134700.jpg separate. I'm not going to update my whole OS over and over. So no exposer will occur. And don't play dumb  like you don't know what a wizard is or does. You know what I meant.  I said nothing about downloading Wizards. I don't have to download anything and then go through a bunch of wizards to accomplish what I can do with just one click. Peace out Buckeye


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jls242424 said:


> No, I'm only going to push that button once and any future programs I download later can be dragged & dropped http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1242001912028134700.jpg separate. I'm not going to update my whole OS over and over. So no exposer will occur. And don't play dumb  like you don't know what a wizard is or does. You know what I meant.  I said nothing about downloading Wizards. I don't have to download anything and then go through a bunch of wizards to accomplish what I can do with just one click. Peace out Buckeye


http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_seagate_replica.pdf
Looks like the drives software is designed for the purpose of updating changes to the back up of the OS, not that you have to recopy the OS each time.
My Acer came with NTI BackupNow that does the same thing, just not automatically.
I don't use it...... for the issue I mentioned.
If you backup a change in any Windows folders that introduced malware into it, your 'new' os will be infected.



> No, I'm only going to push that button once and any future programs I download later can be dragged & dropped


Excuse me, but if all you intend to do is a drag and drop of what you are saving, why bother with an external drive where you have pay extra for a back up solution you don't use?
This drive seems to feature 'real time' data backups, which is a nice feature.
I use the concept, myself...but on a secondary internal drive.



> I'm not going to update my whole OS over and over. So no exposer will occur.


That is one way you can avoid the problem......but you are paying for that option to start with.



> And don't play dumb  like you don't know what a wizard is or does.


Wizards are usually used to walk you through configuration settings. 
Both Acronis and Syncback are very easy to install and configure.
I've used several popular data backup apps in the past and I think Syncback is the best.
I would even pay for it, if I had to 



> I don't have to download anything and then go through a bunch of wizards to accomplish what I can do with just one click.


I notice you have to install the software that comes with your drive, and there were complaints about installing it, so I don't see why you brought it up. You are likely going to have to configure how you want that data backup to proceed....even if you intend on turning it off and do nothing but drag and drop exercises.

As excellent software for those actions can be had for free, and have to be installed in the same manner as you have to install the software that comes with the drive.....I think paying twice the price as for a similar sized external drive is merely 2 times too expensive.

But like a Mac....they are cute


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stoner said:


> If you backup a change in any Wind...d and way over priced, the Mac is it. :cool:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

jls242424 said:


> You seem to worry a lot about infections & malware.  I think paying $ Thousands $ for a new car only to lose 20% of it's value the moment you drive it off the lot is to expensive, but thats just me. :up: And speaking of overrated and way over priced, the Mac is it.


If you run a TSG search, you'll also find I don't spend time in the security/malware forums with problems ........being careful pays off and costs less in the long run.

In your case, the issue isn't what a new car costs.......it's paying extra for options on a similar model that are of little value other than appearance.....like a spoiler on an economy car.....what's the point


----------

